# Amazing !



## airborne (Jan 31, 2012)

Watch right to the end.
Mike

http://player.vimeo.com/video/<WBR>31202906?autoplay=1


----------



## John A Silkstone (Jan 31, 2012)

What a great short. The battle is so intent that both pilots haven’t realised where they are.

Silky


----------



## darthonian (Feb 16, 2012)

*Who were the sane ones*

An incredible pipipes;ece of work and surprising, undoubtedly, too many.


----------

